# Android 7, Bad IP Address



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a ZTE Maven that is giving me fits. It shows an IP address in settings and I can see that IP address when I log in to the DSL modem/router (Actiontec 3200) with the matching MAC Address.

But the phone shows connected but 'no internet access' and indeed cannot browse the web. Everything else, including another Android phone logged into the same modem/router are fine. I've tried logging in to three other router and get the same issue. 

Using a network IP scanner, this phone does not appear, but the other one does. 

I've tried restarting both the modem/router and the phone.

I've tried resetting the network settings in the phone. There is no place I can find to set a static IP for some reason.

I've tried changing DHCP Lease times in the modem/router to force it to change.

I've tried assigning an IP to the MAC address ion the modem/router.

I've tried 'forget'ting the modem/router WiFi connection and reentering the passcode. 


No matter what I do, I see the same IP address under settings which has to be a bad one, or maybe in a different subnet for some reason.

Web searches don't lead me to a page showing how to flush those settings like I can do for a PC.

:banghead::hide:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What makes you think the ip address assigned to the phone is bad? Other devices are connected to the same network and they're working just fine, and they're getting served with the same dhcp server/router, so their ip addresses belong to the same subnet as the troubled phone. The phone isn't sharing the same ip address with another connected device, so there's no conflict, right? While connecting to the other routers, the phone gets assigned different ip address by each one of them, right? Is this phone rooted? Does it have a firewall or vpn app installed? Is this a newly acquired phone that's not working as it should or have you had it for a while and developed this issue out of the blue?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Stancestans said:


> What makes you think the ip address assigned to the phone is bad?
> 
> Other devices are connected to the same network and they're working just fine, and they're getting served with the same dhcp server/router, so their ip addresses belong to the same subnet as the troubled phone.
> 
> ...



Maybe a bad choice of words, but it can't get web access and can't be seen on the network by anything other than the modem/router.

I can't be sure because I can't find a way to see what subnet the troubled phone has. Is there an IP Config type command for Android?

No IP conflict that I can be sure of.

It seems to have the same IP no matter which router, as if the IP is stuck somehow. If I somehow set a static IP, I don't remember how.

No.


No.

No. I've had it a year or so and it has worked fine until the last few days.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Download and install any Android terminal but I think Busybox is also required for the basic commands..

Are you able to transfer files through the network ? This will help us identify if the Network is connected..


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

tristar said:


> Download and install any Android terminal but I think Busybox is also required for the basic commands..
> 
> Are you able to transfer files through the network ? This will help us identify if the Network is connected..



Don't know what any of that is or does.

No. It does not appear on the network to other computers or phones at all. And it does not appear in a IP Scan of the entire 192.168.254.xxx range and 255.255.255.0 Subnet. It only appears in the router/modem Network Devices Table (which does not show the Subnets). That's part of why I think it's in a different Subnet somehow.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

So the device gets an IP address ?

Turn Off the WiFi, power of your phone, power it back on, connect the WiFi.

Open your phone dial pad, *#*#4636#*#* go to Wifi Settings and refresh the stats.

Can you take a picture of that and post it here ?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

tristar said:


> So the device gets an IP address ?
> 
> Turn Off the WiFi, power of your phone, power it back on, connect the WiFi.
> 
> ...


It always has the same IP address .232, no matter which router it connects to.

Done that several times. No change. Rebooted the router(s), no change.

That doesn't appear to do anything. Once I enter that code, nothing happens. Going back to Settings, then Refresh shows no change. 

Screenshot of what?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

This combo works for all Android phones afaik, and should pull up the test menu...

Go to the WiFi settings, click on the Network (long press) bring up the connection settings, then go to the Advanced option and then check if it's set to static, if so, change it to DHCP...


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I finally got it to go into Advanced Settings under Modify Network. I had tried that several times and it would not show me anything. I was able to see the IP address and found that it was indeed in the wrong Subnet (.1) for some reason. Once I set that to the proper .254 Subnet, I was able to get web access again.

Going back to DHCP, it pulls the wrong Subnet for some reason. It's not coming from the router/modem.

Now back on Static, I am in the proper Subnet and have access.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Good to know you'r back up.. Please mark the Thread solved..

If it's picking up from the Router through DHCP, it should map to the correct Subnet..

If you want to investigate further, you might want to check if there is an exclusion or static assignment based on MAC on the router..


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Confounded Also said:


> I finally got it to go into Advanced Settings under Modify Network. I had tried that several times and it would not show me anything. I was able to see the IP address and found that it was indeed in the wrong Subnet (.1) for some reason. Once I set that to the proper .254 Subnet, I was able to get web access again.
> 
> Going back to DHCP, it pulls the wrong Subnet for some reason. It's not coming from the router/modem.
> 
> Now back on Static, I am in the proper Subnet and have access.


What if you forget that network, turn wifi off then back on, then connect to the same network? Why are you using a static ip address on this network?


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

tristar said:


> Good to know you'r back up.. Please mark the Thread solved..
> 
> If it's picking up from the Router through DHCP, it should map to the correct Subnet..
> 
> If you want to investigate further, you might want to check if there is an exclusion or static assignment based on MAC on the router..


It's not Solved. I'm on a work around.

Agreed, but it isn't.

There is not. I even tried setting one and deleting it just to see if it would kick something loose.



Stancestans said:


> What if you forget that network, turn wifi off then back on, then connect to the same network?
> 
> Why are you using a static ip address on this network?


No change. It still pulls the wrong information and won't work.

Because the DHCP isn't pulling good information.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

What are the settings that you've set in the advanced settings, can you post all of them ?


----------

